# Child / Trunk reminder?



## CJ.shiny (Oct 2, 2017)

Does Tesla do rear-seat / trunk reminders?
I remember seeing this feature somewhere.. can't remember where. 
If just before embarking on a trip (5-10 minutes) you open the trunk... or a rear door .. or add weight to the back seat... and then drive somewhere (especially home) .. The car will chime / show a message in park reminding you to check the back-seat / trunk. 
If you leave for more than 60 seconds, especially parked at home without opening the trunk / rear door / or removing the seat weight, the car will notify your phone that you may have forgotten something in the car.

I think this was originally pitched as a 'dont forget your baby' feature... for tesla especially if you're using the child seat latches / seat belt is latched and child weight is there... the car could be more aggressive about reminders.. and possibly automatically enable overheat protection.

That model 3 cabin camera could be awesome for this.. send a snapshot with the notification.

I wonder how much Tesla could infer about vehicle contents by the amount of energy needed for acceleration / regeneration in known locations. maybe minute changes in tire pressure related to weight loaded?


----------

